# Trek Boone max tire size?



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Trek says 32c. I've seen people say they've fit 40c. Those of you with a Boone or that have had one...what's your experience? I'm thinking about ordering one tomorrow...hoping I can comfortably fit 35's on it...38's would be perfect.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

I measured 50c between fork blades in the front, and 48c in the rear of my Boone 7 disk. Lots of clearance with 32s installed. 35s should be fine. 38s would probably be OK.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I have some 38 tubeless gravel tires on wide HED rims on mine- fit fine.


----------

